# S13 gauge cluster/HUD problem???



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi all, has anyone had a problem where each time they get in their car after it's been sitting a while, start it, and the gauge cluster and HUD do not illuminate? The rest of the cluster has power, like clock, tach, informationalLED's. So basically I drive the car for a period of 5-15 minutes (depending on how long it's sat) and finally the illum. returns. If I park the car for say just a few minutes and return the illum. works fine, but if I wait longer say like 15minutes or more, the illum. will not return immediately. It seems the longer it sits, the longer it takes to return? Any thoughts? I was thinking that if the power to it runs through the dimmer switch if it had a thermal problem where it's contacts stay open until enough heat is created?


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

yea that happens to me too, usually when my car just sits in the cold, (night shift at jack in the crack, or in the morning when i leave the house) but usually about 5-15 min it comes back on. i learn to drive now using RPM just in case. it seems that when the car warms up it comes on. but i am stumped also. sometimes if you down shift and rev the engine it comes on but i think it might be a coinscience. dunno. sorry for no help. *bump*


----------



## my92nx2kt (Jun 9, 2003)

I posted this on another site:
Ok i just baught a 93 240 and it had the infamous dash lights hud and speedo inop untill the car reached the right temp. so i figured that the cluster was bad and had to get another one why not take this one apart. so i took the dash apart droping the steering column and removed the cluster. next dissambled it and removed the digital speedo part. than pluged in just the digital speedo part. than got a heat gun and started to heat each capacitor. than i found it it took a littel bit. i cooled it and heated it a couple of times to make sure. you can see it in the picture the one with the ring in it looks like a can. now it get a little tricky you have to take the 3 layers of circuit boards apart a couple of screws and 2 plastic clips and it comes apart. once it is a part pull the capacitor off of the board with pliers. there should be 2 legs sticking out of the board. next get the 1mf 50v capacitor you got from your local eletronics store and a good soldering iron put a bead of solder on each of the legs on the circuit board. than put the capacitor legs on the one sticking out of the board and hit each leg quickly so they solder together. than put all the boards back together and try it it now works if done right. For extra reinsurance i put hot glue on the capacitor and its legs so it could not vibrate loose. All is good now and it was fixed for less than $5

sorry i dont know how to post pics so just copy and paste these.
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid87/p8a8ff58fd6d183dbd11f1b2bf237ba2e/faa05faf.jpg.orig.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid87/p854b5bc633150ad6b680b3cdcfd5c835/faa05fc2.jpg.orig.jpg


----------



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

wow man thanks.. that's perfect... but tell me this. Do you have to drop the whole steering column to get the cluster out.


----------



## my92nx2kt (Jun 9, 2003)

You have to remove 2 nuts and 2 bolts that attach the column under the dash. If you dont drop teh column than you will not be able to remove the cluster and other questions just ask. like i said if you are going to attempt this you must be good at soldering.


----------



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm a former employee of Lucent Technologies and started out as a engineering technician. I'm sure I could do the caps with my eyes closed


----------



## my92nx2kt (Jun 9, 2003)

Good luck than if i did it than you should have no problme. I have fixed this about 2 weeks ago and its been about 35 degrees here and it works evey time now. I used to have to wait about 30 min or more for it to turn on.


----------



## kebel (Dec 3, 2003)

my92nx2kt said:


> Good luck than if i did it than you should have no problme. I have fixed this about 2 weeks ago and its been about 35 degrees here and it works evey time now. I used to have to wait about 30 min or more for it to turn on.


My wifes Nissan Maxima has the same problem so I'm really hoping that this solves it. Gonna pull the instrument cluster on Tuesday. Thx for the tip.

Kev.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dont open old threads!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*free post*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

fucking newbies. 



vsp3c said:


> *free post*


that wasnt free. it'll cost you one dollar. send me a PM for my address so you can mail it to me. i prefer money order or person check.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

one dollar? i'm in debt for over 2 grand


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=8979&page=15&pp=15
i wonder if drift be avoiding this thread. check out what RR5 has to say. gave drift a lesson. he lays the smackdown. :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=8979&page=15&pp=15
> i wonder if drift be avoiding this thread. check out what RR5 has to say. gave drift a lesson. he lays the smackdown. :loser:


not really. he said basically the same thing drift said, but worded it different and put in a useless little history lesson. whatever tho.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't even look at that gay thread anymore. its always some newb who post to night "hey dude i just read ur sticky GREAT JOB" "where can i get an RB25" and check the date on that post i made way back. i was a weee newb being trained by Kaoz


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um...RR5 made like no sense when he said that either. he said drift was wrong, then said they limited their HP to 280, which is what drift said.....im lost on how drift got a smackdown


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha, i think it's denial


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

all revived threads will be closed...

and guess what...?


----------

